# Get Notified When Preorders go Live



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

```
<p>You can sign-up below to be notified the second preorders are available for all of the new Canon gear.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-70mm f/4L IS</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-105mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III</li>
<li>Canon W-E1 Wifi Adaptor</li>
</ul>
<p>We have a couple of exclusive preorder bonus goodies coming to Canon Rumors readers. However, we can’t let you know what they are until preorders go live.</p>

                <div class='gf_browser_chrome gform_wrapper' id='gform_wrapper_9' ><a id='gf_9' class='gform_anchor' ></a><form method='post' enctype='multipart/form-data' target='gform_ajax_frame_9' id='gform_9'  action='/wp-admin/post.php#gf_9'>
                        <div class='gform_heading'>
                            <h3 class='gform_title'></h3>
                            <span class='gform_description'></span>
                        </div>
                        <div class='gform_body'><ul id='gform_fields_9' class='gform_fields top_label form_sublabel_below description_below'><li id='field_9_1' class='gfield gfield_contains_required field_sublabel_below field_description_below' ><label class='gfield_label' for='input_9_1' >Enter your email for preorder notification<span class='gfield_required'>*</span></label><div class='ginput_container ginput_container_email'>
                            <input name='input_1' id='input_9_1' type='email' value='' class='medium' tabindex='1'   />
                        </div></li>
                            </ul></div>
        <div class='gform_footer top_label'> <input type='submit' id='gform_submit_button_9' class='gform_button button' value='Notify!' tabindex='2' onclick='if(window["gf_submitting_9"]){return false;}  if( !jQuery("#gform_9")[0].checkValidity || jQuery("#gform_9")[0].checkValidity()){window["gf_submitting_9"]=true;}  ' onkeypress='if( event.keyCode == 13 ){ if(window["gf_submitting_9"]){return false;} if( !jQuery("#gform_9")[0].checkValidity || jQuery("#gform_9")[0].checkValidity()){window["gf_submitting_9"]=true;}  jQuery("#gform_9").trigger("submit",[true]); }' /> <input type='hidden' name='gform_ajax' value='form_id=9&title=1&description=1&tabindex=1' />
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='is_submit_9' value='1' />
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='gform_submit' value='9' />
            
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='gform_unique_id' value='' />
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='state_9' value='WyJbXSIsImE4MWI2M2ZiNjE2MjcwYzQzYjE4NTI3NmQ0ZDY0MzU1Il0=' />
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='gform_target_page_number_9' id='gform_target_page_number_9' value='0' />
            <input type='hidden' class='gform_hidden' name='gform_source_page_number_9' id='gform_source_page_number_9' value='1' />
            <input type='hidden' name='gform_field_values' value='' />
            
        </div>
                        </form>
                        </div>
                <iframe style='display:none;width:0px;height:0px;' src='about:blank' name='gform_ajax_frame_9' id='gform_ajax_frame_9' title='Ajax Frame'>This iframe contains the logic required to handle AJAX powered Gravity Forms.</iframe>
                <script type='text/javascript'>jQuery(document).ready(function($){gformInitSpinner( 9, 'http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/gravityforms/images/spinner.gif' );jQuery('#gform_ajax_frame_9').load( function(){var contents = jQuery(this).contents().find('*').html();var is_postback = contents.indexOf('GF_AJAX_POSTBACK') >= 0;if(!is_postback){return;}var form_content = jQuery(this).contents().find('#gform_wrapper_9');var is_confirmation = jQuery(this).contents().find('#gform_confirmation_wrapper_9').length > 0;var is_redirect = contents.indexOf('gformRedirect(){') >= 0;var is_form = form_content.length > 0 && ! is_redirect && ! is_confirmation;if(is_form){jQuery('#gform_wrapper_9').html(form_content.html());if(form_content.hasClass('gform_validation_error')){jQuery('#gform_wrapper_9').addClass('gform_validation_error');} else {jQuery('#gform_wrapper_9').removeClass('gform_validation_error');}setTimeout( function() { /* delay the scroll by 50 milliseconds to fix a bug in chrome */ jQuery(document).scrollTop(jQuery('#gform_wrapper_9').offset().top); }, 50 );if(window['gformInitDatepicker']) {gformInitDatepicker();}if(window['gformInitPriceFields']) {gformInitPriceFields();}var current_page = jQuery('#gform_source_page_number_9').val();gformInitSpinner( 9, 'http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/gravityforms/images/spinner.gif' );jQuery(document).trigger('gform_page_loaded', [9, current_page]);window['gf_submitting_9'] = false;}else if(!is_redirect){var confirmation_content = jQuery(this).contents().find('#gforms_confirmation_message_9').html();if(!confirmation_content){confirmation_content = contents;}setTimeout(function(){jQuery('#gform_wrapper_9').replaceWith('<' + 'div id=\'gforms_confirmation_message_9\' class=\'gform_confirmation_message_9 gforms_confirmation_message\'' + '>' + confirmation_content + '<' + '/div' + '>');jQuery(document).scrollTop(jQuery('#gforms_confirmation_message_9').offset().top);jQuery(document).trigger('gform_confirmation_loaded', [9]);window['gf_submitting_9'] = false;}, 50);}else{jQuery('#gform_9').append(contents);if(window['gformRedirect']) {gformRedirect();}}jQuery(document).trigger('gform_post_render', [9, current_page]);} );} );</script><script type='text/javascript'> if(typeof gf_global == 'undefined') var gf_global = {"gf_currency_config":{"name":"U.S. Dollar","symbol_left":"$","symbol_right":"","symbol_padding":"","thousand_separator":",","decimal_separator":".","decimals":2},"base_url":"http:\/\/www.canonrumors.com\/wp-content\/plugins\/gravityforms","number_formats":[],"spinnerUrl":"http:\/\/www.canonrumors.com\/wp-content\/plugins\/gravityforms\/images\/spinner.gif"};jQuery(document).bind('gform_post_render', function(event, formId, currentPage){if(formId == 9) {} } );jQuery(document).bind('gform_post_conditional_logic', function(event, formId, fields, isInit){} );</script><script type='text/javascript'> jQuery(document).ready(function(){jQuery(document).trigger('gform_post_render', [9, 1]) } ); </script>
<p><em>* You will be redirected to the home page once you sign-up</em></p>
<p><em>** The notification does not sign you up for our newsletter, only for the preorder notification. <strong>We will not email you about anything else</strong>.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

